# [Vorstellung] The Secret World



## Mikeko (29. Mai 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Wie ihr an meiner Signatur sehen könnt bin ich ein Mitglied des *"Kalvera Kartell"* [zur Gildenvorstellung] einer Rollenspiel Kabale (Gilde) des kommenden MMORPGs "The Secret World" und möchte die Chance nutzen euch das Spiel - welches noch nicht released ist - einmal genauer vor zu stellen. 



*The Secret World - Was ist das?*


*Einführung: *
Stell dir vor, dass jeder Mythos, jede Verschwörungstheorie und jede Legende die du jemals gehört hast wahr wäre. Stell dir vor dein schlimmster Alptraum würde Wirklichkeit. Stell dir eine Welt vor in der Vampire in düsteren Londoner Nachtclubs nach Blut dürsten, wo Werwölfe in der Kanalisation von Seoul lauern und eine Welt in der Untote im Schatten von New York City auf Lebende jagt machen. Das sind die Voraussetzungen auf die du in &#8222;The Secret World&#8220;, *Funcoms neuen MMOG welches noch dazu in der Gegenwart spielt*, stoßen wirst. 


*Freizügiges Gameplay:*
Erlebe ein *Spiel ohne Klassen und Levels*. Eine uneingeschränkte Charakterentwicklung erlaubt es dir das Alter-Ego zu kreieren, welches du spielen willst. Das Gameplay, welches weit über die üblichen Strukturen von MMOs hinausgeht, versetzt dich in die Lage so zu spielen, wie du es schon immer wolltest. Mehr dazu erfährst du hier. 


*Hunderte von Fähigkeiten:* 
Führe scharfe Katanas, vergoldete Pistolen und tödliche Maschinengewehre. Lerne Kampfkünste, schwarze Magie und Voodoo. *Wähle aus hunderten Fähigkeiten* um den Charakter zu erschaffen, den du spielen willst. 


*Drei Fraktionen / Geheimgesellschaften*
Was hat es mit den drei Gruppierungen, den *Templern, Illuminati und den Drachen*, auf sich? Jeder Spieler muss zu Beginn des Spiels eine dieser drei Gruppierungen auswählen und je nachdem für welche der Spieler sich entscheidet, wird das Spiel für ihn in anderen Bahnen verlaufen. In The Secret World wird es kein Schwarz und Weiß, Gut oder Böse geben. In jeder Gruppen können sich natürlich auch schwarze Schafe befinden, die fragwürdige Methoden benutzen. Da diese drei Geheimbünde an der Macht sind, und Macht korrumpiert bekanntlich, wird es auch Konflikte zwischen den Gruppierungen geben, was durch die unterschiedlichen Ansichten und Herangehensweisen nochmal verstärkt wird.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


*Welche Fraktion passt am Besten zu dir? 
Mach den Test, klicke das Bild und gewinne einen Zugang zur Beta!*​

*Actiongeladene Kämpfe:*
Verlier dich im intensivsten, actiongeladensten, *Echtzeit-Kampfsystem*, dass jemals entwickelt wurde. *Zielen, laufen, schießen, in Deckung* gehen &#8211; Bewegung ist der Schlüssel wenn Kugeln an dir vorbeifliegen und Explosionen drohen dich zu zerstückeln. Schwerter oder Feuerwaffen, Magie oder Nahkampf &#8211; jede Art zu kämpfen bietet eine ähnlich intensive Kampferfahrung. 


*Intensive PvP Kämpfe:*
Nimm an grausamen, niemals endenden PvP Kämpfen um die Vormachtstellung in unserem hohlen Planeten, teil. Kämpfe um die Kontrolle der Anima Quellen, einem unbezahlbaren Rohstoff der tief in den Eingeweiden unserer Welt zu finden ist. Anima wird dir und deiner Gilde beispiellose Kräfte verleihen. 


*Grafik der nächsten Generation: *
Die *neueste Grafik-Technologie*, durch die du wundervoll gestaltete Schauplätze erkunden kannst, wird einen neuen Maßstab bei MMOs setzen. Bereite dich also auf ein noch nie dagewesenes audiovisuelles Erlebnis vor. 


*Quelle: TSWonline.de - Die deutsche Community zum Spiel*



*Videos zu "The Secret World"*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​ 


*Interviews*


Interview über die Features von "The Secret World"
Interview über das Kampfsystem und das PvP in "The Secret World"
Deutsches Interview mit Fragen zum Kingsmouth-Trailer (Kingsmouth=Eines der 3 Startgebiete)



*Links*


*Offizielle Seite:* D A R K * D A Y S * A R E * C O M I N G
*Offizielles Forum:* The Secret World Official Forums
*Deutsches TSW Lexikon:* TSW-Lexicanum - Alles rund um 'The Secret World'
*Deutsches Portal:* TSWonline.de - Die deutsche Community zum Spiel



Solltet ihr Fragen zum Spiel haben, dann stellt sie ruhig hier. Ich beantworte sie euch gerne.​


----------



## Syane (30. Mai 2010)

Ist die Welt instanziert ? Ich schätzemal ja ..Top Grafik is nicht alles ..vorallem wenns nicht stabil läuft ..das wären erstmal dinge die mich interessieren an Spielen... Dann Kommt das ingame feeling 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mikeko (30. Mai 2010)

Syane schrieb:


> Ist die Welt instanziert ? Ich schätzemal ja ..Top Grafik is nicht alles ..vorallem wenns nicht stabil läuft ..das wären erstmal dinge die mich interessieren an Spielen... Dann Kommt das ingame feeling
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Funcom versucht bei "The Secret World" von der Instancierung Age of Conans weg zu kommen. Es wird zwar keine zusammenhängende Welt geben, was auch kaum gehen mag spielen die Schauplätze in in NY, Seoul, London, Paris und vielen Ländern rund um den Globus (Ägypten bsw.). Die Gebiete dort sollen - entgegen den falschen Behauptungen der Gamestar (Funcom versucht das gerade richtig zu stellen) - i.d.R. nicht Instanziert sein. Will heißen, dass es Instanzierung nur bei Dungeons, den Startgebieten, sowie bei wenigen speziellen Orten (z.B. um eine persönliche Story zu erzählen) geplant sind.


Hier ein Interview des Leaddesigners mit ZAM:

[font="Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif"] 
[font="Verdana, arial, sans-serif"] [/font][/font]


> [font="Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif"][font="Verdana, arial, sans-serif"]*ZAM:* Based on some of the gameplay footage, it looked like you could go into this modern day world. Since this is based on our Earth, you've got to have some game zones. Will there be zoning? Instancing? How big is the game world going to be, and how open is it going to be, versus how instanced?[/font][/font]
> [font="Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif"][font="Verdana, arial, sans-serif"] [/font][/font]
> [font="Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif"][font="Verdana, arial, sans-serif"]*Ragnar:* I'm not a fan of instancing at all. That really sort of bugs me all the time, but some people don't care at all. We're going to avoid instances as much as possible. Instancing is something that you sometimes have to do to protect newbies - especially at launch. Our playfields are very large. We want to avoid loading screens. For example, going from London to New England isn't going to be like clicking a map and seeing a red dot go from one place to another, that's not what it's going to be like. It's going to be seamless. [/font][/font][font="Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif"][font="Verdana, arial, sans-serif"]There's going to be very little loading, and hopefully it's going to be instantaneous. We want you to be able to move in a way that fits the mythology of the game, that actually makes sense. It's not going to be like "what the hell? Why am I in New England right now? I was just in London!" It's going to actually make sense. I can't explain why it's going to make sense, but it will make sense. [/font][/font]
> [font="Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif"][font="Verdana, arial, sans-serif"] [/font][/font]
> [font="Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif"][font="Verdana, arial, sans-serif"]There might be some instancing. We're going to have instances and places like dungeons, or something we'll call dungeons, and those will be more team based experiences. Those will be instanced. The open world stuff we're going to try to avoid instancing as much as possible. We want to make sure that you feel like you're in a living, open world, and you're traveling around that and exploring it. Like I said, our playing fields are large and they are epic and it's going to feel that way, yet you're going to be able to travel seamlessly. Lots of promises, but we'll see. I just don't like instancing, so we'll try to avoid those."[/font][/font]Quelle


[font="Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif"] [/font][font="Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif"] [/font]
[font="Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif"]Was die Spielbarkeit und Stabilität angeht, benutzt Funcom wie bei AoC die Dreamworld Engine, die seit dem Start von AoC nun 2 Jahre weiter optimiert wurde. Ja - auch Funcom lernt aus Fehlern. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

[/font]
[font="Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif"] [/font]
[font="Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif"]Das merkt man auch, denn AoC läuft bei mir auf dem selben (mittlerweile) obere Mittelklasse Rechner - Intel E8400, 8800gt, 8gb DDR2 Ram - auf vollen Details und DX10 beim PvE flüssig. Nur im PvP und bei Raids schalte ich das Gras auf 50% und die Weitsicht von 3500m auf 1500m runter, was im Vergleich zu anderen Spielen immer noch sehr gut ist ... viele MMOs haben nicht mal diese Sichtdistanz. Mit dem aktuellen Addon AoC: Rise of the Godslayer ging die Performance etwas runter, wird aber aktuell von Pacth zu Patch besser ... das lag aber auch daran, dass die neuen Gebiete in Khitai um LÄNGEN größer sind als die alten Region in Age of Conan. Das verlangt dann dem Rechner auch mehr ab. Wobei man "runter gehen" auch auslegen kann ... wenn ich auf DX9 umschalte habe ich bei vollen Details rund 60-70 FPS im Freien und 40-50 FPS in Städten[/font]
[font="Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif"] [/font]
[font="Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif"]Bis Secret World rauskommt, was wohl nicht vor Dez. 2011 sein wird, haben Funcom auch noch 1,5 Jahre um die Engine mit den Live-Erfahrungen aus AoC besser zu machen. Mal schauen was bei rum kommt. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

[/font]


----------



## Keyblader (30. Mai 2010)

Wie sieht es denn mit den Fraktionen aus? In wie fern beeinflussen diese denn das gameplay? 
Bekommt man nur andere quests/story oder bekommt man auch verschiedene belohnungen/spezialisierungen?


----------



## Mikeko (30. Mai 2010)

Keyblader schrieb:


> Wie sieht es denn mit den Fraktionen aus? In wie fern beeinflussen diese denn das gameplay?
> Bekommt man nur andere quests/story oder bekommt man auch verschiedene belohnungen/spezialisierungen?



Hallo Keyblader 

Bei TSW soll es sowohl Fraktions bezogene Quests, Items und Belohnungen geben, wobei ich hier noch ergänzen will, dass Kleindung (Rüstung) keine Stats haben wird. Stats wird es nur bei Waffen und anderen Items (Ringe, Ketten, Symbole etc.) geben die der Char bei sich trägt. Das hat den Vorteil, dass man mit seinem Char wirklich ALLES tragen kann was man schön / passend findet: Jeans mit Hemd ... Biker Klamotten ... Mafiosi Nadelstreifen-Anzüge etc.pp. Dadurch werden nicht alle am Ende wegen der Stats mit den selben Sachen rumlaufen, was stark zur Atmosphäre beitragen wird.



So aber nun zu deiner Frage. Hier in diesem *Interview* gibt es viele Infos zu Fraktionen und PvP und auch eine gute Antwort auf deine Frage:

[font="Arial, sans-serif"]


> *RPS: So beyond cosmetic stuff how will faction influence how you play?*​Tørnquist: Well they are not classes or races or anything, so they're not going to give you different skills, because we don't want to give the factions any advantages against each other in PvP. There will however be some missions that are specific to the three secret societies, different quests and tests, different items &#8211; there will be elements that make them _feel_ very different to each other. The headquarters of each secret society will play a very important role. The headquarters will be very different. The Templars are in this huge stone building in London, because they are the least secret of all secret societies, they're very much out in the open. The Illuminati are in a hidden underground facility in New York, and the Dragon are in this very innocuous-looking monastery. Inside the secret society you will have access to vendors, social spaces, mentors, and depending on your standing with the society &#8211; you start as a novice and graduate to the top &#8211; you have access to different vendors and so on. These will differ for each society.
> 
> But then there is the Hollow Earth. This is a place where the societies are fighting for control of resources. It's a realm called Agartha, where the factions are vying for control. There's a resource called anima which is used in crafting and upgrading weapons, as well as other things. Players will battle for "cells" which are areas to be contested by players, so that you can get anima and get access to other areas. This provides a reason for conflict. Down there what separates a Dragon from a Templar is clear &#8211; the different uniform they wear for the battle.​
> 
> ...




​[/font]


----------



## Keyblader (30. Mai 2010)

Mikeko schrieb:


> Hallo Keyblader
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Das mit der Kleidung hört sich schonmal sehr gut an. Ich habs satt das das aussehen meiner charaktere von stats bestimmt wird.

Gibt es eigentlich schon informationen yur yahlungsmethode? Monatliche gebühren? Sollte es nen itemshop geben befürchte ich das die "besten" Klamotten nur mit echtem geld zu kaufen sind.


----------



## Mikeko (30. Mai 2010)

Da "The Secret World" bislang noch nicht mal in der Closed Beta ist, kann die offizielle Ankündigung zum Bezahlsystem noch etwas dauern. Es ist aber davon auszugehen, dass Funcom zu 99% ebenso wie bei Anarchy Online und Age of Conan, von Release an Pay to Play f- also monatliche Gebühren - fahren wird. Was die[font="Arial, sans-serif"] Bezahlsysteme angeht, [/font][font="Arial, sans-serif"]gehe ich davon aus, dass es wie bei den beiden anderen Funcom MMOs sein wird:[/font]
[font="Arial, sans-serif"] [/font]
[font="Arial, sans-serif"]
Bankeinzug (ELV)
Gametime-Card (vom Händler oder Amazon)
Click&Buy (Online ELV System)
Kreditkarte
Paysafecard (für Spieler ohne Kreditkarte / Giro-Konto)

[font="Arial, sans-serif"] [/font]Also mehr als genug Auswahl. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

[/font]


----------



## Keyblader (30. Mai 2010)

Mikeko schrieb:


> Da "The Secret World" bislang noch nicht mal in der Closed Beta ist kann die Ankündigung aber noch etwas dauern. Es ist aber davon auszugehen, dass Funcom zu 99% ebenso wie bei Anarchy Online und Age of Conan, von Release an Pay to Play fahren wird. Was die[font="Arial, sans-serif"] Bezahlsysteme angeht, [/font][font="Arial, sans-serif"]gehe ich davon aus, dass es wie bei den beiden anderen Funcom MMOs sein wird:[/font]
> [font="Arial, sans-serif"] [/font]
> [font="Arial, sans-serif"]
> Bankeinzug (ELV)
> ...



das ist auch schonmal gut zuhören (auch ohne bestätigung). Wie sieht das mit dem reisen aus? Ist man hauptsächlich zu Fuß unterwegs oder gibt es auch andere fortbewegungsmittel?
Reist man durch die Welt mit Zügen und c0. oder mit so eine art Portalen?


----------



## Mikeko (30. Mai 2010)

Wir gehen davon das es zum Überbrücken von Größeren Strecken auch "Mounts" geben wird und man nicht nur zu Fuss gehen muss. Ich denke sie werden dort etwas stimmiges einbauen, da sie wie oben im 3. Post zitiert sogar beim "Schnellreisesystem" auf Atmo wert legen:

[font=arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif][font=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif][/font]


> [font=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]For example, going from London to New England isn't going to be like clicking a map and seeing a red dot go from one place to another, that's not what it's going to be like. It's going to be seamless. [/font][font=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]There's going to be very little loading, and hopefully it's going to be instantaneous. We want you to be able to move in a way that fits the mythology of the game, that actually makes sense. It's not going to be like "what the hell? Why am I in New England right now? I was just in London!" It's going to actually make sense. I can't explain why it's going to make sense, but it will make sense. [/font]


[font=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif][/font][/font]


----------



## Keyblader (30. Mai 2010)

Mikeko schrieb:


> Wir gehen davon das es zum Überbrücken von Größeren Strecken auch "Mounts" geben wird und man nicht nur zu Fuss gehen muss. Ich denke sie werden dort etwas stimmiges einbauen, da sie wie oben im 3. Post zitiert sogar beim "Schnellreisesystem" auf Atmo wert legen:
> 
> [font="arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif"][font="Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif"] [/font][font="Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif"] [/font][/font]



Interessant. Ich hoffe es wird auch Maschinelle mounts geben (Motorräder zum Beispiel : D).

Dieser Ort an dem dieses Anima gesammelt wird... könnte das so eine art PvP battleground/offene Zone sein? Ein gebiet in dem es einfach nur ums gegenseitiges abmetzeln mit "minigames" wär schon ne abwechslung finde ich.

EDIT: Ich lese grade den abschnitt von dem interview über PvP. das hört sich schonmal vielversprecchend an.


----------



## Mikeko (30. Mai 2010)

Ja den wollte ich gerade nochmal kopieren. Ich finde die Idee gut ... PvE und PvP Gebiete sind getrennt ... PvE gegen die Monster und mystische Schrecken an der Oberfläche ... PvP in den unterirdischen Tunneln, Kanälen, Bunkern, geheimen Anlagen. Dennoch sind die PvP Areale (wird mehr als ein geben) richtige große Maps mit "offenem" PvP und nicht nur kleine instanziert BGs. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Keyblader (30. Mai 2010)

Diesmal eine frage ums eigentliche kampf gameplay. Mag vielleicht n bisschen früh für die frage sein aber gibt es verschiedene stiele für waffen? 
Zum beispiel wie man eine Katana hält? Auf einen der screenshots auf der Homepage hatte ein charakter eine Katana umgedreht gehalten.


----------



## Mikeko (30. Mai 2010)

Stimmt ist noch ein wenig zu früh für Infos zum Kampfsystem. Klar ist bislang nur, dass man Nahkampf, Fernkampf (Pistole und Gewehr) und Mystik/Magie einsetzen kann und dass es sich beim Kampfsystem entgegen der meisten MMOs um ein Echtzeitkampfsystem handeln wird. Also selbst zielen, schlagen, schießen und nun sogar noch selbst in Deckung gehen. Dabei wollen sie nicht einfach nur das Kombosystem mit den Richtungstasten links, obenlinks, mitte, oben rechts, rechts übernehmen, sondern etwas eigenständiges entwickeln. Ich vermute es geht mehr Richtung Mount&Blade.

Es ist aber gut möglich dass bereits mit der E3 in ein paar Wochen mehr Infos kommen werden. Die findest du dann wie immer im offi. Forum: http://www.darkdaysarecoming.com/ oder hier auf der deutschen Community Seite: http://www.tswonline.de/news.html


----------



## BaddaBumm (3. Juni 2010)

Mikeko schrieb:


> Stimmt ist noch ein wenig zu früh für Infos zum Kampfsystem. Klar ist bislang nur, dass man Nahkampf, Fernkampf (Pistole und Gewehr) und Mystik/Magie einsetzen kann und dass es sich beim Kampfsystem entgegen der meisten MMOs um ein Echtzeitkampfsystem handeln wird. Also selbst zielen, schlagen, schießen und nun sogar noch selbst in Deckung gehen. Dabei wollen sie nicht einfach nur das Kombosystem mit den Richtungstasten links, obenlinks, mitte, oben rechts, rechts übernehmen, sondern etwas eigenständiges entwickeln. Ich vermute es geht mehr Richtung Mount&Blade.
> 
> Es ist aber gut möglich dass bereits mit der E3 in ein paar Wochen mehr Infos kommen werden. Die findest du dann wie immer im offi. Forum: http://www.darkdaysarecoming.com/ oder hier auf der deutschen Community Seite: http://www.tswonline.de/news.html





Also so was "eigenständiges" wie es z.b. schon in PS oder NC vor ca. 5 Jahren gab und mittlerweile in jedem zweiten bis dritten MMO vorkommt oder meinst du jetzt wirklich was spezielles?

Kannst du mir was zu Playerlooting sagen? So wie sich das anhört, soll es ja stark PvP fokusiert sein - ist damit zu rechnen?

Da Failcom aber praktisch auch die Erfinder des sinnlosen PvP und der totalen Instanzierung sind, sind meine Erwartungen eher bescheiden...


----------



## Mikeko (11. Juni 2010)

BaddaBumm schrieb:


> Also so was "eigenständiges" wiees z.b. schon in PS oder NC vor ca. 5 Jahren gab und mittlerweile in jedemzweiten bis dritten MMO vorkommt oder meinst du jetzt wirklich wasspezielles?



Hallo BaddaBumm 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Mein Satz oben bedeutet, dass Funcom nicht 1zu1 das Kombosystem von AoC kopieren will, sondern TSW eine andere Form des Echtzeitkampfsystems bekommen wird. Oben im Text und auch in den Interviews findest du mehr dazu.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Für faule Leser hier die Antwort: 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



JA ... das System wird voraussichtlich ähnlich dem von Neocron, Darkfall, Fallen Earth usw. also es gibt kein autoattack / kein 1-2-1-3 Buttongesmashe wie bei WoW und man muss in Echtzeit selbst zielen, schießen / schlagen. 

NEIN ... Funcom erfindet hier das Radnicht neu ... warum auch! ABER Funcom ist mit Destination Games (Gerriot der Erfinder von Ultima Online) bei Tabula Rasa ... eines der wenigen .... bzw. am Beispiel ihres eigenen Spiels AoC das erste ... große Entwicklungsstudio dass sich dies entgegen Blizzard, Mythic, SOE, Bioware, Codemaster/Turbine usw. bei einem multi-millionen schweren MMORPG für den "Massen"Markt traut und nicht dem Einheitsbrei des Genre hinter her hinkt. Ich persönlich finde es gut, dass Funcom das Spielfeld hier nicht nur den Indie-Studios überlässt und Vorreiter bei den "Großen" spielt! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






> Kannst du mir was zu Playerlooting sagen? So wie sich das anhört, soll es ja stark PvP fokusiertsein - ist damit zu rechnen?



@PvP
Stark PvP orientiert steht nirgends ... wo hast du das gelesen? TSW wird ja auch kein Shoter und auch kein Multiplayer Hack&Slay wie Darkfall, sondern ein MMO-RP-G mit Sandbox Elementen. PvP hat die selbe Bedeutung wie PvE, Questen, Rollenspiel und Crafting und ist wie sich dies meiner Meinung nach für ein Rollenspiel gehört (so war es ursprünglich auch bei Ultima bis das Spiel nach 2-3Jahren von PKlern überflutet wurde), ein Teilbereich des Spiels und nicht der Fokus. 

Wer Spiele mit PvP Fokus sucht hat heute viel Auswahl und ist z.B. in Darkfall gut aufgehoben oder kann sich mal das kommende Earthrise ansehen ... wer dazu nicht nur ganken und noobies farmen sondern ein realistisches PvP mit wirklichen Konsequenzen haben will, der soll sich EVE Online, Ultima Online oder Mortal Online anschauen ... wo es hartes PvP gibt, aber sinnloses Töten / Ganken usw. mit großem Verlust verbunden ist und hartbestraft wird (mehrere Tage / Wochen geflaggt mit Item/Skillpunkte/ XP-Verlust bei Tod). Die Konsequenzen in Neocron, Face of Mankind, Darkfall usw. sind meiner Meinung nach zu niedrig. Ultima Online hat mit harten Konsequenzen vorgemacht wie es besser geht und gezeigt dass man trotz open PvP "zivilisiert" zusammen spielen kann, da "Player Killen" immens gefährlich ist und der Malus nicht nach ein paar Stunden Arbeit wieder weg ist.

Wer gerne RvR macht und Massen PvP mag - der muss sich leider mit DaoC auf Ami-Servern begnügen ... oder hoffen dass WAR (unwahrscheinlich) oder Aion noch die Kurve bekommen. 

Wer generell eher auf E-Sport PvP steht, dem rate ich zu CC, Battlefield, oder MW2und nicht zu MMORPGs ... wer hingegen ein Rollenspiel im Sinne von Ultima 1-9, Dragon Age, Mass Effect usw. online spielen will, dem rate ich zu "The Secret World" - solange das Setting gefällt.


@Playerloot
Wie oben schon ausführlich erklärt, werden Rüstungen keine Stats haben ... ähnlich GW ... das führt wie bei Guildwars dazu dass Skill mehr zählt als Equip und macht Playerloot auch unnütz. Außerdem spielt das Spiel in unserer Zeit, das heißt inkl. Rechtsstaat und Polizei ...auch bei uns werden in den Schauplätzen des Spiels London, Seoul und NewYorkkeine Kriege geführt und Mord verfolgt und bestraft. Außerdem sind die Spieler Teil von Geheimgesellschaften die nicht entdeckt werden wollen ... Open PvP istdort unlogisch ... daher wird PvP wie lange und breit oben beschrieben ingroßen / nicht instanzierten Gebieten im Untergrund stattfinden und nicht auf der Erdoberfläsche. PvP und PvE sind getrennt. Dies liegt aber am Hintergrund / Fluff des Spiels.





> Da Failcom aber praktisch auch die Erfinder des sinnlosen PvP und der totalen Instanzierung sind, sind meine Erwartungen eher bescheiden...



1. Auch ich war als AoC Betatester vom Release schwer enttäuscht, muss aber auch fairer Weise auch zugestehen, dass sich bei AoC dank neuem Gamedirector in den letzten 2 Jahrenenorm viel getan hat ... es ist ein sehr gutes PvE Spiel geworden. Im PvP kannaber noch mehr gemacht werden. Abgesehen vom auf der Packung stehenden und nunseit 1Jahr nachgereichtem DX10 (AoC war aber auch in DX9 eines der schönsten MMOs) war der Strt auch nicht schlechter als bei SWG, DaoC, WoW (realese inUSA) oder gar Vanguard / Tabula Rasa welche viel schlechter waren. 

2. PvP ist bei AoC nichtdas was es werden sollte, das Stimmt. Aber auch WoW hatte 1Jahr lang kein PvP-System und seit den Patches und dem neuen PvP-Erweiterungen ist das PvP in AoC auch nicht schlechter als bei WoW und Co. (nur ohne E-Sport element das inMMORPGs eh fehl am Platz ist). Und besser als bei EQ2, Lotro, Vanguard, TabulaRasa, Runes of Magic usw. Gleiches gilt auch für WAR und Aion wo die Com auchgrößere Erwartungen hatte.

3. Es wird keine starke Instanzierung ala AoC geben ... das findest du aber auch ausführlich in der Diskussion oben und in den Interviews.

Fazit: Insgesamt gibt es mehr Fans von PvE mit getrenntem PvP als Fans von Open PvP, wenn man nun noch die Zielgruppe der Fullloot-Spieler betrachtet wird dies gemessen am Gesamtmarkt immer beschaulicher und rekrutiert sich eher aus Shoter Spielern als aus "normalen" RPG-Spielern. Ich selbst habe Open PvP mit Fullloot bei Ultima gemocht, bezweifele aber nach den Darkfall Erfahrungen dass dies mit der heutigen Com gut geht. Und auch wenn ich jedem Spieler mit dieser Vorliebe sein Spiel gönne - muss nicht jedes MMO auch so werden. 

Daher: Für jeden Spieler und jeden Geschmack gibt es ein Spiel ... spielt es und akzeptiert andere Spiele für den Geschmack anderer Spieler so, wie diese euch euren Spielstil lassen. Wie gesagt ... jedem Tierchen sein Pläsierchen.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Ich hoffe ich konnte deine Fragen beantworten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Gruß 
Mikeko


----------



## Mikeko (11. Juni 2010)

Freut mich dass das Interesse so groß ist - daher habe ich hier auch noch einmal ein paar neuere Infos zu "The Secret World":


*Weiteres Material zu TSW*

Seit kurzem ist mit dem *"Kingsmouth-Trailer"* ein zweites Video mit Ingamematerial (alpha-grafik) online. Der Trailer handelt vom kleinen amerikanischen Städtchen Kingsmouth, welches das Startgebiet der Illuminaten ist. Viel Spaß!




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


*Ingame Trailer*



Da "The Secret World" ein MMORPG ist, dass in unserer Gegenwart (im Jahr 2012) spielt, hat das Städtchen Kingsmouth - ganz gemäß dem 21. Jahrhundert - natürlich auch eine eigene Homepage im Netz. Ihr seht wie stark Funcom bei TSW auf Realität und Fluff / Hintergrund zum Spiel setzt.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


*Kingsmouth Homepage*



Weitere *Bilder und Videos zu "The Secret World"* findet ihr in der *Gallery* unserer Gilde. 

Falls ihr *Rollenspieler* seid und Interesse an TSW haben solltet, dann würden wir vom *Kalvera Kartell* (RP-Gilde auf Seiten der Drachen) uns freuen wenn ihr euch einmal unsere *Homepage* und die *Gildenvorstellung* anschaut. Ich hoffe man sieht sich! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nagroth (12. Juni 2010)

Bischen viel Eigenwerbung finde ich....


----------



## Mikeko (12. Juni 2010)

Oh ja ... zwei Links zur Gildenvorstellung ... im Ersten und Letzten Beitrag einer Reihe von Posts. Aber so ist das nun mal, wenn es in einer so frühen Phase eines Spiels gerade mal 2 deutsche Gilden gibt, deren Mitglieder die einzige deutsche Fanseite betreiben und bislang in Ermangelung eines deutschen CM und eines deutschen offiziellen Forumteils die gesamte Community Arbeit machen. Zumal unsere Gallery die einzige ist, die versucht alle Screens und Videos zum Spiel an einem Ort zusammeln, da dies leider nicht mal auf der offiziellen Seite so ausführlich zu finden ist. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Du kannst aber gerne an meiner Stelle die Aufgabe übernehmen dieses Thread und den in anderen Foren regelmäßig mit den neusten News aktuell zu halten, ich habe mit einer 50Std. Arbeitswoche genug anderes zu tun und überlasse dir das gerne. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Da es hier auf buffed noch kein TSW-Forenteil gibt und damit auch kein Gilden-Unterforum, habe ich als TE auch nichts dagegen wenn andere TSW-Gilden hier werben ... das hier ist zum Beispiel die einzige weitere TSW-Gilde im Moment: 

*Der Blutrote Horizont  - *Eine sehr nette Rollenspielgilde auf Seiten der Templer, deren Mitglieder auch im deutschen Community Forum stark engagiert sind. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## pnn (12. Juni 2010)

Mikeko schrieb:


> Du kannst aber gerne an meiner Stelle die Aufgabe übernehmen dieses Thread und den in anderen Foren regelmäßig mit den neusten News aktuell zu halten, ich habe mit einer 50Std. Arbeitswoche genug anderes zu tun und überlasse dir das gerne.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Das klingt ja fast so als wenn dich jemand mit der Pistole im Rücken dazu zwingt ... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Also ich denke wenn jemand sich für das Spiel interessiert dann ist er selbst darauf erpicht up-tp-date zu bleiben und brauch nicht so einen Thread. Und alle anderen stoßen spätestens dann aufs Spiel wenn vom Publisher oder Dev stärker die Werbetrommel rührt.
Naja, jedem das seine ...

Aber abgesehen davon, weiss ich auch noch nicht recht was ich davon halten soll. Mal schauen wie das Kampfsystem im Endeffekt dann ausschaut, aber im Allgemeinen ist mir noch zu wenig bekannt als dass ich sagen könnte ob mich das Spiel interessieren könnte oder nicht. 
Vorallem wie sie das mit der Charentwicklung machen ... und das vorallem Kampfsystem. Ich denke es darf nicht zu langsam sein aber auch nicht zu schnell ... da den guten Mittelweg zu finden wird schwer.


----------



## Lich Dragon (14. Juni 2010)

pnn schrieb:


> Das klingt ja fast so als wenn dich jemand mit der Pistole im Rücken dazu zwingt ...
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Was ist an dem Thread hier Schlimm? Es gibt tausend Schlimmere. Du Heulst ja schon fast rum weil hier jemand son Thread macht oO


----------



## Mikeko (27. Juni 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Da Funcom nicht auf der E3 war - die Entwickler haben sich, gemeinsam mit anderen Studios, aus Protest dagegen entschieden - da die E3 nur noch eine von Großkonzernen (z.B. EA) dominierte Fachmesse für die Investoren und die Presse geworden ist und die Fans / Spieler kaum bzw. gar nicht zum Zug kommen. Große Infos - neben kleinen Happen und Interviews - wird es wohl erst wieder im September zur *PAX* hier haben die Entwickler versprochen uns eine große Show (vielleicht Beta-Ankündigung?) zu liefern. 

*Damit die Wartezeit nicht so groß wird, hier noch ein paar Infos:*


*Die Community fragt - die Entwickler antworten*
Die neusten Informationen zum Spiel sind ein umfangreiches *Interview von gamona und incgamers* sowie die dreiteilige Beantwortung einer ganzen Menge von Spieler-Fragen aus der Community durch die Entwickler. Die Fragen und Antworten sind auf englisch, eine jeweils sehr kurze Zusammenfassung findet ihr hier bei Onlinewelten:

Teil 1 | Teil 2 | Teil 3 | Komplette Beantwortung



*Was wird anders / besser als bei Age of Conan*
Bei den Community-Fragen haben sie auch noch einmal das bestätigt, was zuvor bereits in *Interviews wie hier auf Zam.com* angeklungen ist. (Das Interview zu lesen lohnt sich!)

Man hat aus Age of Conan (AoC) gelernt und versucht:


*a)* fast ganz auf Instanzierung zu verzichten, wo immer dies möglich ist. Denn bestimmte Punkte wie z.B. Storyline-Quests für den eigenen Charakter verlangen eine Soloinstanz.
 
*b)* Ladebalken so selten wie möglich einzusetzen und beim Schnellreisesystem ganz darauf zuverzichten.
 
*c)* Die Gebiete größer und offener zu gestallten und nicht wie zum Beispiel in AoC Conarch-Vally oder anderen Spielen wie Lotro etc. künstlich durch undurchdringliche Wälder oder überwindbare Berghänge und andere unsichtbare Mauern zu verkleinern. Die Gebiete in "The Secret World" sollen frei, offen und natürlich anfühlen.



Wer nun schon länger MMORPGs spielt wird sich fragen ... ist da was dran, oder sind das nur leere Versprechen? 

Die Antwort darauf haben wir bereits: Denn, das es definitiv keine Mareting-Versprechen sind, dass sehen wir bereits im neuen *AoC-Addon: Rise of the Godslayer*. Die 5 neuen Gebiete im Land Khitai sind trotz der der enormen Grafik inkl. DX10 viel größer, offener und freier als alle Karten des Hauptspiels. Wenn dies so in TSW umgesetzt wird, habe ich sogar als Explorer, der gerne frei in der Welt auf Entdeckungsreise geht nichts zu beanstanden. 



*Systemvoraussetzungen*
Wo wir gerade bei der Grafik waren, da fällt mir ein, dass im offi. Forum auch schon etwas zu den Systemvoraussetzungen gesagt wurde. So meinte einer der Entwickler, dass jeder der aktuell Age of Conan flüssig spielen kann, davon ausgehen darf, dass dies auch bei TSW möglich sein wird. 

Dies ist eine grobe Schätzung die darauf beläuft, dass AoC und TSW die selbe Funcom-Eigene (Dream World) Engine benutzen, die laut Hardware Magazinen zu den mit Abstand besten MMORPG-Engines auf dem Markt gehört (vor allem da AoC als Langzeit-Beta die Kinderkrankeiten ausgemerzt hat). 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Wer noch nie AoC gespielt hat, der kann sich hier mal anschauen was das Spiel kann und sich schon einmal freuen, da TSW dies und dank der kommenden Entwicklung wohl noch mehr als dies zu bieten haben wird: 


*AoC - 100% ingame Video in DX9 noch mit Beta-Grafik von vor 2 Jahren:* [font=Tahoma, tahoma, Helvetica]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GEj7c...ayer_embedded#[/font]

 *AoC - ingame Trailer in DX10 mit Bildern aus den Gebieten des neuen Addon:* *http://www.youtube.c...h?v=kxjDS7l0I3Y*


----------



## BaddaBumm (7. Juli 2010)

Mikeko schrieb:


> Hallo BaddaBumm
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




Zuerst: Danke für die Antwort - bin nicht oft auf Buffed und dachte du hattest die vergessen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





1. Kampfsystem:

Ja, ich wollte ja nur wissen ob du da was genaueres weißt.

Da sie ja von was eigenständigem gesprochen haben, dachte ich dass tatsächlich was eigenständiges kommen wird - gut, ist geklärt, dass das nicht der Fall ist.



2. PvP:

Hab nirgends gelesen, dass es stark PvP orientiert ist. Ich wollte wissen ob es das ist - gut, auch geklärt. Ist es wohl eher nicht.


Das mit dem Fokus sehe ich anders wie du. Ich brauch/will kein PvE, aber das ist wieder ein anderes Thema.


Earthrise weiß ich auch, darauf warte ich nämlich.



3. full-loot:

Ok, dass mit den Stats hab ich tatsächlich nicht gelesen bzw. überlesen.


Ob OPvP mit Geheimbünden unlogisch ist - das lassen wir einfach mal so stehen.

Dass PvP getrennt abläuft ist der springende Punkt für mich gewesen...





Thema AoC:

Punkt 1: Klar, der Release/das Spiel war/ist ganz schwach. Obs im PvE "gut" ist kann ich nicht beurteilen, da mir das generell nicht wirklich Spass macht.


Punkt 2: Ja, das stimmt. PvP ist in AoC nicht das was es sein sollte - wenn man bedenkt, dass AoC als DAS PvP Spiel (von den Entwicklern selbst) werden sollte ist es noch viel lachhafter.

Joar, klar ist es nicht schlechter wie WoW oder Aion PvP. Die sind alle zum abgewöhnen.


Punkt 3: Ja, dass der gute Mann schreibt es gibt nicht vie Instanzierung - das ist halt so eine Sache. Dachte du wüsstest das vieleicht etwas genauer.
WoW, Aion oder AoC behaupten z.b. nach wie vor dass sie PvP hätten - du merkst was ich sagen möchte: "Traue keinem Entwickler"; am wenigsten den Mainstreamentwicklern mit ihren ganz eigenen Vorstellungen von gut und schlecht.


Zu deinem Fazit:

Wenn man die WoW Jünger mal nicht unter MMOler zählt (wie ich das mache), dann dürfte sich die pro/contra Fraktionen bezüglich OPvP eigentlich ganz gerecht aufteilen.

Dass die meisten full-loot Spieler aus der Shooterszene kommen, kann ich auch nicht ganz nachvollziehen. Shooterspieler haben mit full-loot so viel am Hut wie WoW mit PvP.


Darkfall hatte einfach nur Pech mit der Com. Die Com ist nach wie vor unter aller Sau, das geht bei der Namensgebung los und hört beim Verhalten auf - das stimmt.

Wenn MO oder Earthrise vor DF released hätten, dann wären die ganzen "Spieler" halt bei MO oder Earthrise.

Bin viel im ER Forum unterwegs und zum Forumfall ist es ein rießiger Unterschied.

Nicht ohne Grund nennt man die DF Com auch die WoWler der Sandbox. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Viele DF Spieler könntest du auch in einen eckigen Raum hocken und jedem ein Brotmesser geben und als loot droppt Butter - das würde denen auch reichen.


Danke nochmals für deine Antworten, jetzt bin ich mir wenigstens sicher dass das nix für mich wird. 


@ Nargoth und pnn

Der Thread stört euch?

Schaut euch doch mal im WoW Abteil um - das ist im Prinzip komplett überflüssig, genauso wie die zig Threads "Welches MMO soll ich den spielen - ich komm von WoW und das war ganz toll".


----------



## Schrottinator (9. Juli 2010)

Ich finde den Thread Klasse. The Secret World ist ein Spiel auf das ich schon lange warte. Das wird was   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mikeko (9. Juli 2010)

Schrottinator schrieb:


> Ich finde den Thread Klasse. The Secret World ist ein Spiel auf das ich schon lange warte. Das wird was
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Willkommen im Club und ich habe auch was dabei, über das du dich sicher freuen wirst 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        








			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




*Funcom und TSW auf der gamescom*

Wie nun bekannt wurde, wird Funcom im nächsten Monat auf der gamescom anwesend sein und man hat uns neben einer großen Show und Aktionen für die Fans, auch eine große Überraschung für "The Secret World" versprochen. 

Wer von euch nicht direkt dabei sein kann, der hat nun die Chance sich auf *tswonline.de* anzumelden und im betrefenden *Thread* Fragen zu stellen, die Chronix und der Rest vom Team für ihr Interview mit nach Köln nehmen werden.


Hoffen wir massig neue Informationen und mit viel Glück geht es ja auch um die Beta 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mikeko (17. August 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Nach langer Pause gibt es endlich wieder neue News zu The Secret World. Noch vor Beginn der Gamescom enthüllt Ragnar Tørnquist, in einem Interview mit IGN erste Infos zu London, der Heimat der Geheimorganisation der Templer. Darüber hinaus gibt es auch erste Screenshots und eine Menge Artworks zu London zu bewundern. Die News, das Interview und die Bilder findet ihr hier:

http://www.tswonline.de/news/archiv/99-london-die-heimat-der-templer-auf-ign-enthuellt.html

Das ist aber erst der Auftakt einer Reihe weiterer Infos zum Spiel. Während der morgen beginnenden Gamescom, wollen Game Director und Executive Producer Ragnar Tørnquist sowie Lead Designer Martin Bruusgaard unter anderem neue Inhalte, Locations und Features präsentieren. Auch ein neues großes Video - evtl. könnte dies der Illuminati Trailer sein - wurde bereits angekündigt. Ich bin gespannt. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lich Dragon (25. August 2010)

Ich hoffe auf viele neue Infos ab Freitag 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Und vlt sogar eine Beta ankündigung. Was ich doof fand das nur Presse Leute TSW ansehen konnten. Naja wie dem auch sei.


----------



## Teal (26. August 2010)

Bin auch tierisch gespannt auf das Spiel. Der Trailer machte mir jedenfalls Lust auf mehr. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mikeko (26. August 2010)

Lich schrieb:


> Ich hoffe auf viele neue Infos ab Freitag
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...







			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Der Besuch von Funcom auf der Gamescom hat viele neue Infos und interessante News zu  "The Secret World" ans Tageslicht gebracht (leider gibt es bis 27.8. noch ein Presseembargo - *alle Infos findet ihr ab Morgen auf www.tswonline.de*). Doch nicht nur aus Köln gibt es Neuigkeiten zu TSW. Auch im Kalvera Hauptquartier enthüllt sich langsam ein seit langem gehütetes Geheimnis, dass viele in der Community interessieren könnte!

Wer von euch schon etwas von "The Secret World" gehört hat und sich vielleicht mit einem der ARGs im offiziellen Forum beschäftigt hat der weiß, dass Verschwörungen, Geheimnisse und Rätsel ein wichtiger Teil des Spiels sein werden. 

Für alle die gerne Rätseln haben wir unter folgendem Link etwas für euch ... viel Spaß! 


*IT IS COMING!
5.9.2010 *

www.tswonline.de/it-is-coming​


----------



## Mikeko (27. August 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



So ... es ist so weit, dass Presseembargo ist aufgehoben und es gibt endlich die lange erwarteten neuen Infos zu TSW. Ich mache es dann auch mal kurz:

Eine *Videopräsentation* (Inhalt: Start des Spiels als Templer in London), einige *neue Bilder* und einen *Artikel zum Auftritt von Funcom* auf der gamescom findet ihr hier: *http://www.tswonline...tion-2010.html/ *
*
*
In kürze soll wohl auch noch ein Interview mit den Entwikclern folgen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lich Dragon (27. August 2010)

Ich würde gerne mal Wissen wan die Beta startet. Den bei Funcom ist es ja normal das eine Beta ein Jahr lang geht.


----------



## BaddaBumm (2. September 2010)

Lich schrieb:


> Ich würde gerne mal Wissen wan die Beta startet. Den bei Funcom ist es ja normal das eine Beta ein Jahr lang geht.




Würde ich so nicht behaupten. 

AoC wurde am 23ten Mai 08 veröffentlich - wie du sicherlich auch weißt, läuft die Beta noch immer und bisher ist nicht mal ein einigermaßen vernünftiges PvP-System implementiert.


----------



## HobbySoldat (2. September 2010)

Fand die Grundidee eigentlich sehr gut vom dem Spiel, ist halt mal was anderes.

Jedoch habe ich mir nun den Trailer von der Gamescom angeschaut und ich finde dieser überzeugt leider gar nicht. Die Grafik ist nicht wirklich gut, die Animationen ebenfalls nicht. Das Kampfsystem scheint auch nicht wirklich das Gelbe vom Ei zu sein. Ich will keine voreiligen Schlüsse ziehen doch das bisher gesehene ist leider recht dürftig. Leider war der Trailer auch recht kurz und es waren viele Artworks dabei, eine wirkliche zusammenhängende Szene hat man gar nicht gesehen. Wenn das Spiel wirklich in einem Jahr erscheinen soll hätten die aber schon einiges mehr zeigen können.


----------



## Mikeko (2. September 2010)

*@HobbySoldat*
Ich spiele nun seit 13 Jahren MMORPGs und war in dieser Zeit noch nie ein Fanboi. Aber bei soviel Käse, muss man ja fast in einen NerdRage verfallen.  Aber eben nur fast, daher mal in Ruhe:

*1)* Die Zeit bis Release wird mindestens noch 1,5 Jahre wenn nicht 2 dauern. Soweit ungefähr dass was mal in einem Interview gesagt wurde. Ich will ja selbst gerne mehr Ingamematerial, aber zu behaupten, dass dies zu wenig ist stimmt im Vergleich zu andern Spielen auch nicht. Zu "Guild Wars 2" gab es bis jetzt zur gamescom überhaupt noch kein richtiges ingame Material und das obwohl es viel, viel früher als TSW released wird und zu SWTOR gab es 1,5 Jahre vor Release auch nur Interviews mit Artworks und sich wiederholenden kurzen Spielszenen. 

*2) *Wurde der ganze Trailer auf der Gamescom NUR der Presse gezeigt. Das Video hier ist der Beginn des Spiels für eine der Fraktionen, der ca. 30min. dauert. Der Grund warum hier so wenig gezeigt wird ... und 99% aller Fans wollten es auch nicht anders ... ist, dass man nicht 100% der Startgeschichte gespoilert bekommt. Was macht es denn noch für einen Spaß das Spiel zu beginnen wenn ich den Startplott schon kenne?

*3) *Die Grafik sieht aktuell noch nicht so toll aus, das stimmt. Anderseits sah das live bei der gamescom aber auch 10mal besser aus. Da TSW aber noch in der ALPHA und damit Jahre vor Release ist, ist dies auch nicht besonders verwunderlich. Zumal dies hier kein gestelltes, bearbeitet Video - wie z.B. der Guild Wars Manifesto Trailer - ist, sondern das Ganze während der Präsentation auf der Gamescom direkt live von einem Mitarbeiter gespielt wurde. Wer einmal ingame Videos zu Age of Conan gesehen hat: *Ingame Video DX9* | *Ingame Trailer DX10* | der kann sich vorstellen wie "The Secret World" mit der gleichen Engine dann auf DX11 aussehen wird, dass demnächst auch AoC möglich sein wird. 

*4)* Zum Kampfsystem muss man sagen, dass das nicht gut aussieht aktuell. Das stimmt. Sie hätten es aber ja auch machen können wie die meisten Entwickler und gar kein ALPHA Footage zum Kampfsystem herausgeben. Der Grund warum es so aussieht wie es aussieht ist, dass das Kampfsystem nicht mal ansatzweise fertig ist. Was man sieht sind alle 3 Kampfarten: Magie, Schusswaffen, Nahkampf und alle haben wenn man schaut EINE Attacke. Das dies bei Release nicht so sein wird sollte jedem klar sein. Wenn nicht ...

... dann vergleiche mal diesen *"Guild Wars 1 PreRelease Trailer" (2003)* <-- unbedingt mit *480p anschauen*, mit diesem *"Guild Wars 1 Ingame Video"* (2005) mit dem und jetzt noch dran denken das TSW Alpha und nicht Beta ist. Und noch Fragen? 



*@BaddaBumm*
Du kannst Dinge noch so oft wiederholen, damit werden sie nicht besser! AoC hatte ... wie wie viele MMORPGs ... einen katastrophalen Start. Es fehlte Content und die Technik hatte IMMENSE Probleme und die Reaktion des Gamedirectors darauf war mehr als enttäuschend. Alles dies stimmt und hatte einen einzigen Grund: Die hauseigene Engine war nicht fertig, hat den Release permanent verschoben, Ressourcen vom Content-Team abgezogen und konnte bis Release nur mit Hilfe von mehr als hundert chinesischen Programmierern einigermaßen Spielbar gemacht werden. Die Zeit ist nun vorbei ... Engine und Spiel laufen seit langem rund. 

Wobei man nicht vergessen darf, dass es viel mehr große singleplayer und mulitplayer Spiele gab, die bei Release viel schlechter dastanden z.B. Vanguard und Tabula Rasa oder Gothic 3 Auch bei WAR fehlte bis heute massiv Content. Selbst WoW ... die meisten von euch werden sich nicht erinnern ... hatte nach US-Release für 1Jahr kein PvP-System, keinen Raidcontent, scheiß Balancing und massive Bugs die Monate hielte (einige davon gibt es noch immer) ... Onixa war für Monate unspielbar. Dazu kommen in den ersten Wochen massive Serverausfälle, Wartungsarbeiten von 8-12 Stunden die am Ende nach 1Stunde dazu führten dass das Spiel die nächsten 4Stunden zum patchen des Patches runter gefahren wurde. 

All das hat aber kaum einer bemerkt, denn WoW hatte zu dieser Zeit nämlich noch Millionen an Spielern. Die meisten der heutigen Spieler sind erst zu EU-Release (der auch nicht perfekt war) oder kurz form ersten Addon eingestiegen. 

WoW hat sich immens verbessert vom Start an ... so hat sich aber auch in *Age of Conan massig getan.* Dass das PvP hinter den Erwartungen der Hardcore PvPler, die sich durch die Releaseversprechen für das Spiel interessiert haben, zurück bleibt, dass steht außer Frage und ist IMO so gewollt. Seit der Gaute - Gott sei dank - als Gamedirector gehen musste und durch Graig Morrison ersetzt wurde, hat dieser in Interviews gleich klar gemacht, dass* AoC einen PvE Schwerpunkt bekommen wird* und PvP nur weiterer Bestandteil sein wird. Als PvE Spiel ist AoC auch mehr als hervorragend geworden. Seit dem Addon *Rise of the Godslayer*, dass überall (IGN, MMORPG.com, Buffed, GAMONA, Gamestar, PC-Games usw.) gelobt wird und fast überall *90+ Wertungen *bekommen und zwar nicht nur von der Fachpresse auch bei den Sielervotings ... ist AoC das aktuell *Bestbewerteste MMORPG* (gemessen am aktuellen Stand der jeweilgen MMOs) auf dem Markt. Ob das Spiel einem persönlich nun gefällt oder nicht, dass ist eine ganz andere Sache. Ebenso wie man enttäuscht sein darf, weil man auf Grund der Versprechen zu Release anderes erhofft hat. Dennoch sollte man einsehen, dass bloßes Schlecht reden, ohne mittlerweile noch einmal für mehrere Wochen reingeschaut zu haben, nicht zielführend ist, außer man ist an Fakten nicht interessiert und will nur motzen. 

Damit sollte es mit AoC ein für allemal genug sein in diesem Thread und als TE würde ich dich bitten den OT bitte aus dem Thread zu lassen. Das kann man im AoC-Forum oder via PM besprechen. Danke. 
.....


----------



## Tuldrim (2. September 2010)

Ich werde das Spiel auf jeden Fall im Auge behalten. Klingt alles ganz Interessant!


----------



## Mikeko (5. September 2010)

[url="http://www.tswlexicanum.kalvera.de"]


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

[/url]​
Wir vom Kalvera Kartell (www.kalvera.de) freuen uns euch mit dem &#8222;The Secret World Lexicanum" unser erstes gemeinsames Gildenprojekt vorstellen zu können. Mit unseren Artikeln, Übersetzungen, Bildern und Videos wollen wir mit dem Lexicanum vor allem neuen und am Hintergrund von TSW interessierten Fans die Möglichkeit bieten, sich schnell und einfach über allgemeine Features, Orte, Personen, die drei Fraktionen und über die Geschichte von &#8222;The Secret World" zu informieren. Das Ganze komplett auf Deutsch und ohne dabei viel Zeit auf der Suche nach Infos auf den englischen Wikis und Fanseiten verschwenden zu müssen. [weiterlesen]

Wir hoffen, dass euch unsere kleine Seite gefällt und wünschen euch viel Spaß beim Stöbern.

[url="http://www.tswlexicanum.kalvera.de"]


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

[/url]​*Link zum Lexicanum*​

*Ps.:* Für Lob, Kritik, Fragen, Anregungen und Diskussionen rund um das Lexicanum nutzt bitte diesen Thread: http://www.tswonline...c373.html#p5296


----------



## Mikeko (12. Dezember 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*Neue Infos zum Spiel, eine Betakey Aktion sowie Releasetermin Gerüchte und vieles mehr!*

Nachdem es seit der großen Videopräsentation auf der Gamescom etwas ruhig um TSW geworden war, hat sich in den letzten 2-3 Wochen wie einiges gerührt. So gibt es einige neue Infos, eine Betaaktion und sogar einen angeblichen festen Releasetermin:





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


... zu allen 3 Fraktionen, ein Einblick in die Philosophie der Drachen, Illuminaten und Templer, ein komplett neues Kapitel zum Thema Konflikt und Koorperation *(PvE / PvP)* zwischen den 3 Geheimgesellschaften sowie einige neue Features findet ihr im TSW-Lexikon: *Secret World Lexicanum *klick**





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


... war neben der Ankündigung einer neuen, großen Informationswelle rund um TSW (Anfang nächstes Jahr) - die auch einige Überraschungen mit sich brigen soll - eines der bestimmenden Themen des aktuellen Quartalsbericht von Funcom. Der Bericht enthält viele Infos zum Stand der Entwicklung: Alles laufe nach Zeitplan, alle Plätze sowie Schlüsselpositionen im Projekt sein besetzt, es gäbe einen soliden Entwicklungsfortschritt, der Fokus der Entwicklung liege momentan auf spannenden Features wie [weiterlesen]





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


... als mögliche Belohnung für ehemalige Age of Conan Spieler: Neben der generellen Anmeldung zur Beta, im Anschluss an den Initationstest auf der offiziellen Homepage, haben ehemalige Spieler von AoC, bis zum 20. Dezember, die Chance einen garantierten Key zu erhalten, so lange sie [weiterlesen]





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


... soll laut Angaben eines Magazins bereits feststehen. Das an den Gerüchten etwas dran sein könnte, liegt vor allem daran, dass der genannte Releasetermin sich stark mit den Informationen deckt, die Funcom Anfang 2010 herausgegeben hat. Sollten die Gerüchte stimmen könnte der Release von TSW bereits [weiterlesen]


----------



## Tsukasu (13. Dezember 2010)

Naja hab ja schon bei jemanden auf onlinewelten geschrieben aber ich schreibs hir mal auch hin, und zwar wollt ich nur wissen ob es schon ein illuminati kampftrailer gibt, würd mir gern nen besseres bild von den illuminate machen, da mir das spiel echt interesiert hört sich alles sehr gut an. Am meisten gefällt mir das,es in der gegenwart spielt, hatt dan eher was reales ansich ^^. Ah und die Seite is echt geil, danke das man alles schön auf deutsch lesen kann  und auch cool zu hören das ihr ne rp-gilde seit falls ich mich nicht verlesen hab .


----------



## Mikeko (13. Dezember 2010)

Tsukasu schrieb:


> Naja hab ja schon bei jemanden auf onlinewelten geschrieben aber ich schreibs hir mal auch hin, und zwar wollt ich nur wissen ob es schon ein illuminati kampftrailer gibt, würd mir gern nen besseres bild von den illuminate machen, da mir das spiel echt interesiert hört sich alles sehr gut an. Am meisten gefällt mir das,es in der gegenwart spielt, hatt dan eher was reales ansich ^^.



Das Spiel ist bislang ja noch in der Alpha-Phase, wobei die Beta scheinbar nicht mehr lange auf sich warten lässt. Trotzdem gibt es aktuell viele ingame Videos, Teaser und Trailer. Darunter aber bisher leider nur Trailer zu den Drachen und Templern.

Der 3te Cinematic Trailer, also das Illuminaten Video, wird mit Sicherheit jedoch bereits im kommenden Frühjahr released werden. Denn in den kommenden Monaten will Funcom uns mit einer riesen Welle an neuen Infos überschütten: http://www.tswonline...c408.html#p5816





> Ah und die Seite is echt geil, danke das man alles schön auf deutsch lesen kann



Danke für das Lob. 

Wir werden beim Kalvera Kartell auch weiterhin alles dafür tun, die Seite aktuell zu halten und euch mit Übersetzungen und brandneuen Infos rund um The Secret World zu versorgen. Auch den dann hoffentlich bald kommenden Illuminaten Trailer wirst du bei uns mit als erstes finden können. Einfach regelmäßig vorbeischauen: tswlexicanum





> cool zu hören das ihr ne rp-gilde seit falls ich mich nicht verlesen hab .



Nein verlesen hast du dich nicht. Wir sind nicht nur die erste deutsche Gilde / Kabale auf Seiten der Drachen, sondern auch eben auch eine RP-Gilde, die später auf den hoffentlich kommenden Rollenspielserver gehen wird. Wer mal vorbei schauen will, der kann dies hier tun: www.kalvera.de Wir freuen uns auf jeden Besucher. 

Falls jemand eher Interesse an den Templern haben sollte, der sollte einmal beim Blutroten Horizont vorbeischauen. Auch hier werden sich RPler wohl fühlen. Deutsche Gilden auf Seiten der Illuminaten gibt es bislang leider noch keine. Mal schauen wann sie sich aus den Löschern trauen, denn wir könnten so langsam auch einmal anständige Feinde gebrauchen, denen wir Drachen, dann das Fell über die Ohren ziehen können.


----------



## Tsukasu (13. Dezember 2010)

Jo, danke für die antwort und sehr cool zu hören das ihr auf der seite der Drachen seit. Auch wen der illuminati trailer kommt werd ich wohl zu 95% auf der seite der Drachen spielen , vieleicht begegnet man sich dan im spiel oder so =D.Nochmals cool das ihr ne info seite habt und eure seite hab ich auf meinem desktop gespeicher ;D. Ah und was ich noch sehr cool finde das man im spiel die rüssi/klamotten ohne status sind, heißt es wird zum glück dan nicht jeder 3te so aussehen wie man selbst nur weil man besser rüssi haben will, naja ich würde aber auch kein hello kitty pulli anziehen nur weil der besser status hatt des wer mir dan schon zu blöd xD, aber cool das man einfach so anziehen kann was man will =). und ich hoffe auch das man dan so 2 schwerter anziehen kann oder auch katans, jeh nach dem was es da so geben wird . Also ich hoffe das tsw ein gute game wird, freu mich nehmlich auf das spiel, neben gw2 beobachte ich nehmlich auch tsw recht gespannt =).


----------



## Deathloc (14. Dezember 2010)

Der Thread macht Lust auf mehr. : ) Ich habe auch einige Zeit AoC gezockt und fand es echt gelungen. Besonders beeindruckt haben mich die eingehenden Videosequenzen am Anfang sowie die Grafik. Ich hoffe, dass die Performance bei TSW nicht einbüßen muss. Ansonsten finde ich die Ansätze echt genial, endlich mal etwas Anderes!


----------



## MrGimbel (19. Dezember 2010)

Sag auch mal danke für den Thread.
Hab TSW schon seit längerem auf dem Radar, könnte das MMO werden, das mich von AoC weg bringt. Szenario ist jedenfalls großartig, von Atmosphäre und Musik kann man durch AoC auch nur großartiges erwarten.


----------



## Mikeko (22. Dezember 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​


----------



## ToxicAvenger (17. Januar 2011)

Danke für den Thread, verfolge TSW schon seit über einem Jahr bin gespannt was uns da erwartet!


----------



## Harwulf (17. Januar 2011)

Wird auch ein Spiel werden das ich mir mit Sicherheit mal anschaue, Funcom wird aus den Fehlern bei Aoc (zu Beginn) denke auch gelernt haben.

Schauen wir mal wanns rauskommt rechne da aber nicht vor 2012 mit.


----------



## Ren-Alekz (17. Januar 2011)

wie war das...publisher wird ea sein?... kkthxbye


----------



## Mikeko (26. Februar 2011)

*Neue Infos und Videos auf der GDC*

Nach langer Info Pause ist es endlich so weit: Funcom bereitet sich aktuell auf die *GDC (28.2. bis 4.3.)* in San Francisco vor und hat für die kommenden Tage viele Überraschungen für "The Secret World" angekündigt.

Neben neuen *Infos* sowie weiteren *Screenshots* und *Artworks* zum Spiel, können wir uns vor allem auf ein *neues Video* inkl. umfassenden Ingame Szenen aus TSW gefasst machen! Alle Infos zur Präsentation gibts ab Montag auf *Tswonline.de*


*Mysteriöser Countdown!*

Bevor ich es vergesse! Seit heute ist ein rätselhafter Countdown mit dem Titel: "Dark Days are Coming", auf dem Portal der *deutschen Fanseite* erschienen.

Noch wird gerätselt was am Ende des Countdowns passieren wird. Vielleicht hat es was mit der Präsentation auf der GDC zu tun.


----------



## Tsukasu (28. Februar 2011)

Mikeko schrieb:


> *Neue Infos und Videos auf der GDC*
> 
> Nach langer Info Pause ist es endlich so weit: Funcom bereitet sich aktuell auf die *GDC (28.2. bis 4.3.)* in San Francisco vor und hat für die kommenden Tage viele Überraschungen für "The Secret World" angekündigt.
> 
> ...



Jo, drauf freu ich mich ^^
Mal schauen , wie jetzt ingame TSW aussieht.


----------



## Mikeko (28. Februar 2011)

Tsukasu schrieb:


> Jo, drauf freu ich mich ^^
> Mal schauen , wie jetzt ingame TSW aussieht.




Link zur aktuellen News über Funcoms 4. Quartalsbericht

Mit aktuellem Entwicklungsupdate zu TSW, ersten Infos zur GDC Präsentation und einem neuem Artwork, dass die vielfältige Kleidungsauswahl zeigt.

Dazu gibt es erste Gerüchte zum Inhalt des neuen Videos, das beim Puplikum sehr gut angekommen sein soll.


----------



## Tsukasu (28. Februar 2011)

Mikeko schrieb:


> Link zur aktuellen News über Funcoms 4. Quartalsbericht
> 
> Mit aktuellem Entwicklungsupdate zu TSW, ersten Infos zur GDC Präsentation und einem neuem Artwork, dass die vielfältige Kleidungsauswahl zeigt.
> 
> Dazu gibt es erste Gerüchte zum Inhalt des neuen Videos, das beim Puplikum sehr gut angekommen sein soll.



Ägypten hört sich gut an ^^. Klamotten sehen auch geil aus, ich hoffe es gibt auch so mantel wie bei d gray man (anime) oder bei king dome hearts dies schwarzen typen, mit 2 knarren würde das brutol aussehen ^^ und mit 2 schwerten auch nicht schlecht.
Hab hir ein bild wo man sogar irgend ein effekt auf ne waffe is, sieht meiner meinung auch gut aus(kapuze auch kann man anziehen cool ): 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mikeko (1. März 2011)

Ja ... dezente Effekte ... auf einigen Waffen wird es mit Sicherheit geben. Wobei der Alpha Screenshot da oben, bereits Uralt ist (2006). Die Grafik sieht aktuell ganz anders aus. 

Apropos Bilder zum Spiel:


*Einen ersten Blick auf das User Interface (denkt dran es ist noch nicht final) gibt es mittlerweile auch auch schon:*

http://www.tswonline.de/forum/dark-days/topic436-15.html#p6342


----------



## Mikeko (1. März 2011)

*Erster, exklusiver Screenshot ...*

... von der GDC und zwar direkt aus dem Spiel. Zu sehen ist ein Spielercharakter vor einer neuen Ingame Location, dem Overlook Motel. (Alpha Grafik noch ohne Antialising):

http://www.tswonline.de/news/archiv/125-exklusiver-screenshot-des-qoverlook-motelq-.html


----------



## Tsukasu (1. März 2011)

Mikeko schrieb:


> *Erster, exklusiver Screenshot ...*
> 
> ... von der GDC und zwar direkt aus dem Spiel. Zu sehen ist ein Spielercharakter vor einer neuen Ingame Location, dem Overlook Motel. (Alpha Grafik noch ohne Antialising):
> 
> http://www.tswonline...ok-motelq-.html



sieht gut aus, aber an den effekten umsetzung müssen sie noch arbeiten bzw an den fähigkeiten, diese schauen mir nehmlich noch zu un echt aus z.B. dieser flammenmagier der so ein feuer strahl schiessen lässt was ehrlich gesagt lw ist bzw schuats auch nichmal geschiet umgesetzt aus, naja hab gehört es soll 2011 kommen ich hoffe es ändert sich noch, schaut aber in moment noch immer mehr nach final aus, naja eigentlich is es mir egal da ich eh oder mit 2 schwerter oder 2 pistolen auf die halloween jagd gehe .


----------



## Mikeko (9. März 2011)

Wenn dir der Screenshot schon gefallen hat, dann wird dich das hier umhauen:


*Betaankündigung und erstes GDC Video*

Das News-Embargo zur GDC soll eigentlich erst morgen enden und damit morgen eine Flut an Videos, Infos, Screenshots usw. hereinbrechen, dennoch ist bereits heute ein *Leak* auf dem Videoportal Viddler.com aufgetaucht. Das Video zeigt *Ingamematerial zu neuen Landschaften sowie erste Einblicke ins Questing und PvP. *Weitere Infos, Bilder und Videos gibt es dann im Laufe der kommenden Tage!




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*klick*


----------



## Mikeko (10. März 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*Erste größere Newswelle zu The Secret World*


Neuer *Trailer zur GDC 2011* mit kleinen Ingameszenen: http://www.tswonline...r-gdc-2011.html



Teilübersetzung eines langen Artikels mit *Betaankündigung*, Infos zu PvP / PvE und dem was TSW von anderen MMOs unterscheiden soll *Investigation Missions*, mehr monatige *Ingame-Event Arks* und *ARGs* (Alternate Reality Game) usw.: http://www.tswonline...sivelycom-.html



Artikel mit 3 abgefilmten *Alpha-Gameplayvideos* inkl. Infos zum Missionssystem (PvE), der Charakterentwicklung und Vorstellung dreier PvP Szenarien. Infos zu den größeren, beeinflussbaren PvP-Schlachtfeldern in Hollow Earth, fogen wenn diese fertig sind:  http://www.tswonline...dex.php?start=3



Und hier noch die *neue Homepage* mit Hintergrundinfos: www.tswonline.de


----------



## MrGimbel (10. März 2011)

Das sieht alles schon verflixt lecker aus *sabber*.

Hoffentlich bekomme ich einen Beta-Zugang, als aktiver AoCler müsste das doch drinenn sein.


----------



## Mikeko (11. März 2011)

*GDC 2011 - Special*

Für alle die bei den vielen Infos den Überblick verloren haben, hier eine Zusammenfassung der Bilder, Videos und wichtigsten Infos rund um das PvP, das PvE, die Inagme Events-Rätsel-ARGs, die Charakterentwicklung und zur *Betaankündigung*: http://www.tswonline...atures/135.html




MrGimbel schrieb:


> Das sieht alles schon verflixt lecker aus *sabber*.
> 
> Hoffentlich bekomme ich einen Beta-Zugang, als aktiver AoCler müsste das doch drinenn sein.



Für Age of Conan und Anarchy Online Spieler gab es bereits insg. 3-4 Aktionen, mit der man sich einen garantierten Betazugang (teils von Anfang an / teils für eine spätere Phase) sichern konnte. Einfach einmal die Augen aufhalten. Keys wird es wahrscheinlich, irgendwann ab Mai / Juni, dann bei den großen Portalen und bei www.tswonline.de geben.


----------



## pnn (11. März 2011)

Also irgendwie bin ich vom Kampstsystem enttäuscht ... sieht irgendwie ziemlich statisch und langweilig aus. Und vorallem wieder mit einem Target und so ... vlt. hab ichs im Video auch bloß falsch gesehen (?) aber so find ich es eher öde und das einzig gute bislang ist die Grafik (kennt man ja von AoC).


----------



## MrGimbel (11. März 2011)

pnn schrieb:


> Also irgendwie bin ich vom Kampstsystem enttäuscht ... sieht irgendwie ziemlich statisch und langweilig aus. Und vorallem wieder mit einem Target und so ... vlt. hab ichs im Video auch bloß falsch gesehen (?) aber so find ich es eher öde und das einzig gute bislang ist die Grafik (kennt man ja von AoC).



Naja, bei AoC nimmst du auch ein Ziel ins Target, kannst aber (zumindest als Nahkämpfer und mit bestimmten Zaubern) auch nicht markierte Gegner angreifen (allerdings dann keine Effekte wie Abwehrzerstörer auslösen).

Generell ist das für mich aber auch eines der kritischen Punkte bei allen Spielen, die auf Gewehre, Pistolen und Co setzen. Wenn 2 Leute sich Fuß an Fuß gegenüber stehen und mit Schwert und Axt aufeinander einschlagen sieht das ja noch halbwegs plausibel aus, bei Schusswaffen wird´s dann allerdings albern. Wie genau es jetzt in TSW umgesetzt wird, müssen wir abwarten.


----------



## Mikeko (11. August 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Seit der GDC sind nun fast 5 Monate vergangen und da die gamescom nun bald ins Haus steht, hier einmal ein kleines Update mit den wichtigsten Dingen die sich seitdem bei TSW getan haben. 


*1. FAQ mit Antworten auf die meist gestellten Fragen zu TSW*

Das *TSW Lexicanum* hat für die Community eine *FAQ*  mit Antworten auf Fragen zum *Releasetermin*, der *Beta*, den *Dungeons und Raids*, dem *Crafting*, dem *Housing* und vielen weiteren Gameplay-Elementen zusammengestellt. 

Die FAQ*** und viele weitere Hintergrundinfos, Videos, Screenshots usw. findet ihr auf *www.tswlexicanum.kalvera.de*



*2. Seit der GDC gibt es eine Menge interessanter Videos, z.B. ...*

... den lange erwarteten Illuminati-Trailer
... das aktuelle Interview und Video zum Setting inkl. vieler Szenen zu neuen Gebieten
... ein 20minütiges Gameplay-Preview-Video eines Dungeons
... und den "Everything is true"-Trailer

Eine vollständige Sammlung aller TSW Videos findet ihr au diesem *Youtube-Kanal*. 



*3. TSW auf der gamescom*

Funcom stellt nächste Woche auf der gamescom TSW dem Publikum vor und wie es aussieht, können alle Besucher - zum allerersten Mal - TSW live anspielen. 

Wer es dieses Jahr nicht auf die Gamescom schafft, der kann noch die nächsten 3-4 Tage nutzen und Fragen die er an das Team von TSW hat, hier in diesem Thread auf www.tswonline.de posten: http://tsw-forum.mmo...11-Sammelthread

Die Jungs von twsonline werden versuchen, Antworten auf alle Fragen in ihrem Interview zu bekommen.




***solltet ihr mobil unterwegs sein, oder andere generell Probleme mit Flash haben, dann findet ihr eine html-Version hier: http://www.tswonline...sspiel/faq.html


----------



## Mikeko (16. August 2011)

Neue News von der Gamescom: TSW erscheint im April 2012 und die erste größere Betaphasen beginnen in den kommenden Tagen. 


Die News, einen neuen *Trailer zur Gamescom* und Infos darüber, wie ihr euch zur der neuen *Betaphase anmelden* könnt *findet hier*.


----------



## Derulu (27. August 2011)

Keyblader schrieb:


> Gibt es eigentlich schon informationen yur yahlungsmethode? Monatliche gebühren? Sollte es nen itemshop geben befürchte ich das die "besten" Klamotten nur mit echtem geld zu kaufen sind.



Monatliche Bezahlgebühren gemischt mit Micropayments in einem Ingame-Itemshop, der allerdings nichts Spielentscheidendes anbieten wird, lediglich optische Veränderungen (also besondere Kleidung, die ja keine Stats mit sich bringt) und convenience items (also Dinge die der Bequemlichkeit dienen)

_"During today's quarterly financial presentation Funcom presented the initial overview on the planned business model for The Secret World.

At the presentation we revealed that The Secret World will feature a traditional paid subscription model combined with micro-transactions through an in-game store. This information was provided as part of Funcom's financial forecast going forward, and no further details were given due to the fact that we are still working on finalizing the model. 

We are very excited about introducing an in-game store already from launch. Being able to integrate the store into the actual design of the game pre-launch gives us opportunities you do not normally get when introducing a store after you have launched a game. 

We will be revealing more information about the store at a later date, but what we can say for now is that it will focus mostly on convenience item and character customization items such as clothing - of which The Secret World will offer a ton of variety! As developers we are being very careful in making sure that items purchased through the store does not give players any unfair advantage against those who do not use the in-game store. 

Character power in The Secret World will be determined by how well you play the game, not how much money you are willing to put into it. Funcom already has considerable experience with in-game stores such as these and we have previously implemented these systems without damaging game balance in our other games, and as such we are confident the same will be true for The Secret World. 

We look forward to revealing more about the in-game store as we progress towards launch! 

Sincerely, 
Funcom_ _ __________________
 Oliver 'Tarib' Kunz
Senior Community Manager"_

Quelle


----------



## Mikeko (1. Oktober 2011)

Da der Thread schon länger nichts mehr aktualisiert wurde, hier einmal eine kleine Aktualisierung. 


*A) Phase 1 des "Secret War" (Betaanmeldung) hat begonnen*
Um die Chance zu erhalten an der Beta teilnehmen zu können, habt ihr zwei Möglichkeiten:

a) Anmeldung ohne Facebook 
b) Anmeldung mit Facebook (inkl. Teilnahme am Secret War) 

Die Anmeldung mit Verbindung des Facebook Accounts ermöglicht euch ab Start der Phase 2 an einem Facebookspiel - dem Secret War - teilzunehmen, um dort sowohl für euch, als auch für eure Fraktion (Templer, Dragon, Illuminati) Einflusspunkte zu erspielen. Dies kann die Chance auf einen Key noch einmal erhöhen. 



* Gameplay-Videos zu Massen-PvP und PvE Missionen*
MMO Reporter hat vor einigen Wochen 2 abgefilmte Videos, der nicht öffentlichen Presse-Päsentation von Funcom auf der PAX online gestellt. 

Video 1 zeigt den bereits bekannten Polaris Dungeon-Run 
Video 2 zeigt neue Szenen zu PvE-Missionen und Massen-PvP



*C) Alle bekannten Infos zu Beta, Release und Gameplay*
Die Wissenssammlung rund um alle Infos zum Spiel und dem Hintergrund - das TSW Lexicanum - des Kalvera Kartell hat eine aktuelle und umfassende *FAQ zu TSW* online, mit allen bekannten Antworten zu Fragen nach dem Releasetermin, der Beta, den Dungeons und Raids, dem Crafting, dem Housing und vielen weiteren Gameplay-Inhalten. 

Link zur FAQ​
Darüber hinaus findet ihr beim Lexicanum aktuelle Videos, Screenshots, Interviews und Artikel rund um Fraktionen, Gameplay, Orte, Personen und anderen Bereichen des Hintergrunds.


----------



## Mikeko (24. Februar 2012)

Nach längerer Pause hier einmal ein ausführlicheres Updatezu den Dingen die in den letzten Wochen passiert sind:



*Aktuelles*


*Releasetermin *bekannt gegeben:* 19. Juni 2012 *
Vor Release sind mehrere Public Beta Events geplant
 

*Neue Hands-On Berichte, Artikel und Videos*


*Olinewelten.de – TheSecret World angespielt!*
*Buffed.de – Anspielbericht+ Video zu den Illuminaten und Ägypten, Entwicklerinterview über Crafting,Raids und mehr*






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*BlueMountain Region + Video Preview*

Entdeckt die Schrecken von BlueMountain, einem düsteren Ort dervon seiner düsteren Vergangenheit verfolgt wird und andem die Spieler Angesicht zu Angesicht mit der wahren Natur der nahenden Dunkelheitgegenüberstehen. 


*Blue Mountain - Video, Screenshoots und Artikel: *http://www.wix.com/s..._blue-mountains







			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*ScorchedDesert Region + Video Preview* 

Erkundet ScorchedDesert, einen geheimnisvollen Ort in Mitten Ägyptens und entdeckt die dieMythen und Verschwörungen die diesen Ort umgeben. Schließt euch dem Kampf gegendie wahnsinnigen Kultisten des Aton an, stellt euch Horden von riesigen Locustentgegen und bekämpft Mumien, Golems sowie eine Vielzahl von anderen verdorbenenMonstern, die von der Dunkelheit geweckt wurden. 


*Scorched Desert - Video, Screenshoots und Artikel: *http://www.wix.com/s...scorched-desert







			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*Monster und Kreaturen der Secret World*

Im Schatten der aufziehenden Dunkelheit sind unzähligeMonster, längst vergangener Mythen und Legenden, erneut zum Leben erwacht. Darunteru.a. Wendigos, Golems, Zombie Hilks, Spectres, der Bogyman und viele mehr. 
*
*
*Schaut euch die neueArtworks und Hintergrundinfos an: * http://www.wix.com/t...ktionen/monster







			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*TSW Lexicanum – das Nachschlagewerk rund um TSW +deutscher FAQ …*

… mit vielen Videos, Bildern und neuen Informationen zumKampfsystem, dem PvP, den Skills, dem Deck-Building, sowie den  Fraktionen, Regionen, Monstern und Charakterenaus der „Secret World". 


*Down the rabbit hole: * www.tswlexicanum.kalvera.de


----------



## ruffy_ (5. April 2012)

Heute ist eine größere Betawelle gestartet, bei denen auch AoC Spieler (mit entsprechenden TSW Beta Zugang) Zugang zu TSW bekommen.
Ich bin auf jedenfall gespannt wie sich das Spiel anfühlt, nur leider sind die Server gerade down.


----------

